# 2007 cadillac escalade heated seats



## bustedknuckles (Dec 22, 2011)

Front and driver side heated and cooled seats are not working. 
The 12 volt power wire (E terminal) was melted in the 12 pin plug going into the CCSM. Replaced the plug and E terminal. Now the Climate control seat module turns on the lower passanger side seat blower for about 2 seconds and turn off. No other blowers turn on. Display on console function as normal. Does anyone have experience with this?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi bustedknuckles 


A massive short like that could be that the HVAC control module is blown. The testing procedure on this is very extensive, you need to have a scan tool to run a diagnostic on the CCSM system.


----------

